# Clinics specialising in low ovarian reserve



## Kaz1980 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi
I was wondering if anyone knew of any ivf clinics (in Europe) specialising in patients with low ovarian reserve? Looking online I saw instituto bernabeu in alicante which apparently has a team dedicated to patients with low reserve and wondered if anyone had experience of this clinic or any others.

Any advice would be much appreciated. Had my 3rd BFN today and I need to be proactive about where we go from here.

K


----------



## teamhogg (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Kaz
Not sure if you're still on the forum but I wondered if you found a clinic specialising in DOR? 


Thanks
Lucy


----------

